# Best spreader under $200 ($400)



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

What the best spreader for the money? I'm looking for something possibly under $200.
After doing some research I decided to up my budget. Looks like there are not many options available in the $200 price range.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Most of us (especially with 10k+ lawns  ) end up with something along the lines of a Spyker/Lesco/etc. Which is a $4-500 purchase. Seeing as how they last forever in residential use (and years even in commercial use), I'd say that's the best "deal".

If spreader immortality isn't your thing, the Chapin 82050C or the 8301C/8303C are right at $200.

https://www.amazon.com/CHAPIN-82050C-70LB-Contract-Spreader/dp/B01N9730WO

Spend more than that and it's really hard not to recommend going straight for the Lesco or similar.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'll second what @MasterMech said above. Most folks on here end up with either the Lesco or the Spyker.
However I went with 50 lb Lesco with the deflector at the $310 price point. I showed up intending to buy the 80 lb spreader, but I saw the 50 lb model was built pretty darn well. It's good for my 5k of turf.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

here is my thought, just for perspective.

If you aren't going to just buy a cheapo $25-50 spreader that you know will crap out, jumping up to near $200 is fruitless. At that price you are getting marginally better than the cheapo and will eventually need a new one, at which point you could have just spent the $400 and had one that is going to outlast your hobby.

I find this to be true with just about anything, quality products nowadays just cost more but are worth the upfront premium to avoid long term headaches.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

cleohioturf said:


> here is my thought, just for perspective.
> 
> If you aren't going to just buy a cheapo $25-50 spreader that you know will crap out, jumping up to near $200 is fruitless. At that price you are getting marginally better than the cheapo and will eventually need a new one, at which point you could have just spent the $400 and had one that is going to outlast your hobby.
> 
> I find this to be true with just about anything, quality products nowadays just cost more but are worth the upfront premium to avoid long term headaches.


I'm ok to up my budget and totally agree with you on buying quality products that last! The lesco 50 lbs is around $300-$350. What else can I get in the $400 range?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Look on FB markeyplace, OfferUp/LetGo, craiglist etc. You can find Lesco for sale on there for your original budget. I was able to snag my Lesco 80 lb with side deflector for $140 in great condition. As mentioned above they are built like tanks and are rebuildable if something is broken on it. Having the right tool for the job really helps make the task more enjoyable.

Lowes has the 50 Lb version for ~$300. The only negative is it does not have the stainless steal frame so rust could be an issue in the future.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I bought an Echo rb-160. Its great zero complaints so far. Holds a 50lbs bag with no issues.

it was 175$ i use it on 1.25 acres


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Look on FB markeyplace, OfferUp/LetGo, craiglist etc. You can find Lesco for sale on there for your original budget. I was able to snag my Lesco 80 lb with side deflector for $140 in great condition. As mentioned above they are built like tanks and are rebuildable if something is broken on it. Having the right tool for the job really helps make the task more enjoyable.
> 
> Lowes has the 50 Lb version for ~$300. The only negative is it does not have the stainless steal frame so rust could be an issue in the future.


I see, the $500 one is the stainless model, that's a little steep but I'm in no rush. I can use my Scott spreader until I'm ready to upgrade to something really nice.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ceriano said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Look on FB markeyplace, OfferUp/LetGo, craiglist etc. You can find Lesco for sale on there for your original budget. I was able to snag my Lesco 80 lb with side deflector for $140 in great condition. As mentioned above they are built like tanks and are rebuildable if something is broken on it. Having the right tool for the job really helps make the task more enjoyable.
> ...


There's more differences than just the frame material. The stainless frame is really nice, especially since I use mine as a boom sprayer too. The Lesco 50lb also lacks the third hole shut-off (it's there!) and side/edge deflector for doing the outside rounds. By the time you start adding accessories to gain the same features, the Lesco 80lb looks like a bargain.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > Theycallmemrr said:
> ...


yea I wish it was a tad bit cheaper. Siteone has a 5% discount deal going on right now, not sure if they had better deals on Black Friday.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ceriano said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ceriano said:
> ...


Some SiteOne stores have them assembled (not that it's hard) and ready to go for the same price as one "in a box".


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

50 lb model absolutely has 3rd hole shut off. Mine does.
Site One in Texas has the deflector at $57. The spreader itself is $256. At $340 all in with tax (I got a discount when I bought mine), that's still $230 less than the 80 lb.

They're both well worth their respective prices. Which Lesco is the best bang for your buck possibly rests on maybe 3 things:
1. Do you have a need for an 80 lb capacity hopper?
2. Stainless or carbon steel?
3. Do you see yourself converting it to a sprayer in the future?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't know man. I brought a spreader three years ago, I believe, and it's great. It's an Earthway tow behind that I got on Grainger for 60$


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

While I agree that the Spyker and Lesco are probably the top tier of spreaders Earthway is no slouch either as they make some higher end spreaders with Stainless Steel frames and they are usually a tad bit cheaper than the other two I mentioned. Might want to give them a look as I know several members here have them and seem to be happy with them just like @CenlaLowell


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'll also weigh in on the Earthway. I have the 2170 model with 100lb capacity. It's well built and serves me well. It also holds a spreader mate sprayer, which is not something a 50lb model could do.

I remember paying around $260 just 4 years ago. Price is now up to $370.

https://www.earthway.com/shop/2170-commercial-broadcast-spreader/

I'm glad I went with the larger earthway over a 50lb Lesco . It wasn't until 3 years after I bought the spreader that I added the sprayer insert but I'm glad I did.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Echo RB60 is acceptable.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a 40-lb earthway 2600A-plus, $165

https://www.earthway.com/product-category/spreaders/home-owner-spreaders/

65-lb earthway commercial @ $160
80-lb earthway commercial @ $180

all have pneumatic tires. ones with poly tires are less expensive. free shipping in continental US.


----------



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm still using the Scotts SNAP spreader. They stopped selling the bags but I just cut it open and refill it with fert I get locally.

It's better than the other cheap Scotts spreader since the wheel don't have that gaps that collect all the fertilizer and leaves a trail.

Why is Scotts the only one that makes the edgeguard / deflectors.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

JayGo said:


> 50 lb model absolutely has 3rd hole shut off. Mine does.
> Site One in Texas has the deflector at $57. The spreader itself is $256. At $340 all in with tax (I got a discount when I bought mine), that's still $230 less than the 80 lb.
> 
> They're both well worth their respective prices. Which Lesco is the best bang for your buck possibly rests on maybe 3 things:
> ...


I found a deal on the Lesco. I can get the 50lbs one for $220 and the 80lbs for $450. I may haggle see if I can get one of the 80lbs ones for $350 if not I feel the 50lbs model for $220 is a bargain. At least in the current crazy market


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Most of us (especially with 10k+ lawns  ) end up with something along the lines of a Spyker/Lesco/etc. Which is a $4-500 purchase. Seeing as how they last forever in residential use (and years even in commercial use), I'd say that's the best "deal".
> 
> If spreader immortality isn't your thing, the Chapin 82050C or the 8301C/8303C are right at $200.
> 
> ...


The best $200 spreader is a $450 Lesco!


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> ceriano said:
> 
> 
> > Theycallmemrr said:
> ...


TIL. I did not know it did not have the third hole shut off.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> TIL. I did not know it did not have the third hole shut off.


It appears that I was dead wrong on that one. See JayGo's post quoted below.



JayGo said:


> 50 lb model absolutely has 3rd hole shut off. Mine does.
> Site One in Texas has the deflector at $57. The spreader itself is $256. At $340 all in with tax (I got a discount when I bought mine), that's still $230 less than the 80 lb.
> 
> They're both well worth their respective prices. Which Lesco is the best bang for your buck possibly rests on maybe 3 things:
> ...


It's been "awhile" since I last saw a 50lb in person (since the 80lb is far more popular just about everywhere), and I've slept since then so..... :bd: But I've still never seen one for sale with the deflector kit and by the time you add that in, you're within 25%/ of what the 80lb sells for (as of Jan 2022, best prices available are about $460) and you still aren't getting the 80lb gearbox, bigger hopper, stainless frame, and all of the accessory compatibility that comes with the 80lb. Never mind the resale should your needs change down the road.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Looking for a new spreader. Most of my applications are between 15 and 25#. I applied 368# total last year in 14 applications, and 144# of that was milorganite. I''ll do two bags of it a couple of times a year, so largest application 72#. My edgeguard feature failed last year, so I am considering a new model this year that is more robust. I don't think i need a $300 spreader for my lawn, but what I have is cheap. It works without the edge feature, but my biggest complaint is the hopper gets stuck in the open position, as granules will block it from closing properly. It spreads the fine granular material without an issue, but any of the regular fertilizers with larger prill size are a problem. I'll have to do some research on these models. As bumpy as my yard currently is, I could use a spreader with some bigger wheels. Also when the lawn is wet, the fertilizer builds up in the inner wheels. Thats really annoying. Looking at the commercial Earthway models, as I may be helping some neighbors with applications.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> … But I've still never seen one for sale with the deflector kit and by the time you add that in, you're within 25%/ of what the 80lb sells for (as of Jan 2022, best prices available are about $460) ….


I know your post is almost 2 months old, but where was this $460 price? I'm looking for a Lesco now, local SiteOne is like $590, and online I've found $530. 
Thanks @MasterMech


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ENVY23 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > … But I've still never seen one for sale with the deflector kit and by the time you add that in, you're within 25%/ of what the 80lb sells for (as of Jan 2022, best prices available are about $460) ….
> ...


I think it was mkrittenhouse.com at the time. They are now at $536.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> ENVY23 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Thanks, yeah that's the $530 price I found, I couldn't remember the exact amount. Quite a price jump in only a couple months, but seems to be the same everywhere you look these days.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

The prices have gone up. Ask for landscaper discount.


----------

